# how to copy an amazon link



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

tortkis said:


> JosefinaHW said:
> 
> 
> > Would someone please tell me how you paste in a link without revealing your Amazon personal account info? If I copy the link when I have my account open can everyone see it? TY
> ...


----------

